# Nuuniie's Magical Eyes



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Light Smoky Eyes

My Make Ups Stuff


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Left hand sie pic : After finished moisturizing + sun blocking + make up basing + foundationing


*sorry for ma poor English*


Use lightest shade to highlight all over ur eyes + brownbones



- Better buy gradient palette


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Apply the midtone(s) on lid n' blend

Use deepest shade to contour at the end of ur eyes
starts from the middle of the eyelid till end

Then use the black shade to contour at the end of ur eyes again


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Then apply like me like in the pix

Dot 4get to add black pencil eyeliner line to the top and bottom of lashline


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Apply lip balm,lip cream + lip gloss


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Finished half face


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

Finished full face


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 28, 2005)

If u dnt get in any step just ask me here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im sorry Im bad in English,dats y


----------



## Sar (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 
_If u dnt get in any step just ask me here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im sorry Im bad in English,dats y_

 
Its good, You're very beautiful. Which lip gloss did you use?


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 30, 2005)

In this make up I use Smacker then Face of Australia & Victoria's Secret ^^


----------



## MACreation (Nov 6, 2005)

very cute on you i love the lips


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 6, 2005)

i like it, ur very pretty.

hey ur thai huh? i can tell by the words, cant read it but i think its thai.


----------



## pinkmilk (Nov 6, 2005)

Sawadeeka! Im Thai too! Great job on the makeup! You look so cute!


----------



## Nuuniie (Nov 8, 2005)

yep girl Im Thai ^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_i like it, ur very pretty.

hey ur thai huh? i can tell by the words, cant read it but i think its thai.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Nuuniie (Nov 8, 2005)

Sawasdeekaaaaa

Nice to c another Thai here naka ^^


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_Sawadeeka! Im Thai too! Great job on the makeup! You look so cute!_


----------



## Beautiful1 (Nov 22, 2005)

Wow Your Make~up Pics Are So Great And Thank You For Sharing Them.  Your Language Is Not A Barrier Because When It Comes Down To Make~up We All Speak The Same Language.


----------



## pekita (Dec 11, 2005)

Good job


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 12, 2005)

Who's thai! So am I!!! I never knew you were thai ladies!

I just went on your blog, your boyfriend is sooooo cute, is he thai too? You two are gorgeous, you make a real cute couple. I never been to thai, but at least I know our girls can have fun!


----------



## Nuuniie (Feb 8, 2006)

Thx girls


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 14, 2006)

I miss this look


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 14, 2006)

Its very pretty!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 14, 2006)

*Pictures in the tutorial section should be used under a single thread.. for example*


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 14, 2006)

that's what i was going to say too. Thanks mama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Nuuniie your tut is so cute!! and so are you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So girl why don't you edit your tut and put the pics all together in the first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. like so










You can also leave a space in between each pic and insert your coment on top or under the pic. it easyer to watch you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Nuuniie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh...I didn't know that...
Thx for tell me...
I know the way now....
Thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 

 
_Oh...I didn't know that...
Thx for tell me...
I know the way now....
Thxxxxxxxxxxxxx_

 
NO prob bebe


----------



## bintdaniel (Nov 22, 2006)

I can't see anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



where are the foto's please?


----------

